# [SOLVED] Honestech TVR 2.0 audio problem



## mittal_pali (Jun 18, 2009)

I got Honestech TVR Tuner 2.5 in my computer with winxp home. Everything is working fine except volume controlling. The problem is that i'm unable to control volume through remote control or pc. Pleasehelp me sort out the problem.
Thanks.


----------



## mittal_pali (Jun 18, 2009)

*Honestech TVR Tuner 2.5 volume control*

I got Honestech TVR Tuner 2.5 in my computer with winxp home. Everything is working fine except volume controlling. The problem is that i'm unable to control volume through remote control or pc. Pleasehelp me sort out the problem.
Thanks.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Honestech TVR 2.0 tuner card*



mittal_pali said:


> I got Honestech TVR Tuner 2.5 in my computer with winxp home. Everything is working fine except volume controlling. The problem is that i'm unable to control volume through remote control or pc. Pleasehelp me sort out the problem.
> Thanks.


You should be starting a new topic, not adding a new problem into another persons topic.

Topic is being split.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Honestech TVR 2.0 audio problem*

duplicate posts merged


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Honestech TVR 2.0 audio problem*

What "volume" are you talking about? Audio output during playback/monitoring is typically handled by the audio chipset/sound card...thus controlled in the same manner as ALL other Windows audio (ie: volume control on the Start Bar).


----------



## mittal_pali (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Honestech TVR 2.0 audio problem*

Volume control on the start bar works for all windows applications but it does not work for TVR. 
Also i'm unable to control volume through remote control that came with TVR. To adjust the volume i have to use the volume button on speakers.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Honestech TVR 2.0 audio problem*

Sounds like a setup or configuration issue with the "TVR" or it's software. The PC remotes that I've used in the past for tuner cards, simply control the Windows volume (as noted above).


----------



## mittal_pali (Jun 18, 2009)

*honestech tvr 2.5 audio problem*

i got honestech tvr 2.5 installed in my computer. the problem is when i record any video from tvr, the video is recorded but with no sound. the audio is absent in recording. please help me.


----------



## mittal_pali (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Honestech TVR 2.0 audio problem*

sir, i'm not talking about tvr remote not the pc remote


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Honestech TVR 2.0 audio problem*



mittal_pali said:


> sir, i'm not talking about tvr remote not the pc remote


I don't understand what that means. If you are not talking about the TVR remote or the Windows remote...what other remote are you using.


Lets start over.

The "Honestech TVR" is a TV tuner card that is installed in the PC. The video is output directly to the monitor. The audio is output from the tuner card, into the computer audio chipset, either via external cable or internally. After the tuner is setup and configured, the audio is controlled via the Windows volume control (remote is irrelevant).


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Honestech TVR 2.0 audio problem*

Please stop creating multiple topics for the same issue.

They have all been merged here.


----------



## mittal_pali (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Honestech TVR 2.0 audio problem*



mittal_pali said:


> sir, i'm not talking about tvr remote not the pc remote


first of all sorry for creating multiple topics for the same issue. that will not happen again.
secondly, my english is not so good. i try very hard to explain my problems in english.
third, there is a mistake in the line quoted above.
the line was ''i'm talking about tvr remote control not the pc remote.''


----------



## mittal_pali (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Honestech TVR 2.0 audio problem*



Dogg said:


> I don't understand what that means. If you are not talking about the TVR remote or the Windows remote...what other remote are you using.
> 
> 
> Lets start over.
> ...


thanks for this description. there is a cable that i got with tvr. but i didn't knew where to use it. after reading your post i tried to use one end of cable in tvr audio output and the other end in computer audio chipset.
doing this solved my problem and now i can control the tvr volume through pc volume control.
thanks alot for helping me.
TECH SUPPORT FORUM IS BEST.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Honestech TVR 2.0 audio problem*

You're welcome. Glad you got it working. Enjoy!


----------

